

Ask HN: Quick Mobile Game Developer Survey - persona

Would appreciate your help on a survey to understand the mobile game development community on HN. Specially indie. And those willing to try a new marketing model for their game. 8 questions only!<p>https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDZ2WDdseERhd0NoYXl0WTZyelF3clE6MQ<p>Thanks!
======
persona
Clickable:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDZ2WDd...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDZ2WDdseERhd0NoYXl0WTZyelF3clE6MQ)

